# Real Ale Train



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

I am considering organising a Special Themed Rally here: http://www.watercressline.co.uk/ but wanted to air it on the forum first to see if there is any interest.

This would be by special arrangement with the railway and would not be on a campsite. Fresh water, toilets and wc emptying would be available (no hook-ups) but may entail a walk of a few hundred yards down to the Station. The site would be on railway property, in a very pleasant rural spot adjacent to Ropley Station and the railway motive power depot. It would be on hard standing with access for RV's but with a maximum of approx 15 vans.

The plan would be to hold it on one of the weekends in the early spring and combine it with the Real Ale Train on the Saturday evening. The date at the moment is flexible but will ultimately depend on availability as these trains are extremely popular and get booked up very quickly.

The price would probably be about £25.00 per van including 2 Adults for the weekend and would include:-	
Free travel on all trains on Saturday.
A trip on the Real Ale Train on Saturday evening, free pint each included.
A tour of the workshops on Sunday morning.
If there are additional people in your party these can be accommodated but with an additional charge of approx £9.00 per person.

What do you all think? Would anyone be interested?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Nice one, Jen!

Count me in, diary permitting.

Dave


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jenny
I am interested if the date fits.

Steve F


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Count me in with two conditions

_but may entail a walk of a few hundred yards down to the Station_

I will need a guide to get me back to my van - real ale permitting

and I will need the paramedic to attend :lol: :lol:

Seriously please count us in if space allows, I will survive. Sounds a cracker

I have bookmarked this thread - great isn't it

stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Real ale*

Hello

It is almost worth staying in the UK for!

Rusky


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

I'm up for that (other half permitting) lol


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Sounds good Jen, put me down. :wink: 
Thanks


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes please, mind you apart from Gales and Stumpy's do they make beer in Hants? (tin hat on jumps in to slit trench) 

Regards Frank


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds good,depends on work committments.

Lesley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOO Chuffy Train and a free beer can't be bad.

Are Kids and dogs allowed on the train Jen.



Jacquie


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jen

Will be very interested in attending, subject to the date.


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hmmmm yes please, count us in. 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Train*

Hi

Keep on like this and you will need to charter the whole train!

Rusky


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Yes, we'd be interested in this one, dates permitting

Andrew


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Aww Jen, I would have liked the Santa Special  but I suppose I could make do with the "ale train"...  

Put us two down as well...dates permitting but should be no problem.  

MHS...Rob


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sounds good to me, count us in (subject to date)

and Frank, Gales is no longer brewed in Horndean - taken over by Fullers


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Sounds great...........put us down for this one if the dates are ok 


Cheers mark


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jen

I think Rusky might be right

stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> Sounds good to me, count us in (subject to date)
> 
> and Frank, Gales is no longer brewed in Horndean - taken over by Fullers


Is 4X a thing of the past then? and how can you have HSB if the H doesn't stand for Horndean

Off topic I know but it will come back I'm sure. (the topic I mean)

Regards frank


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Well this seems quite popular then  

I will make enquiries tomorrow and see which dates they have at least 30 spaces for!! I will try to avoid the weekends that are very close to the Show Rallies, but because of the popularity of these trains I suppose I will just have to take what I can get.

Hopefully I'll get back to you all tomorrow.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

A pint on a puffer? Brilliant.

Yes please, (pending dates).

Sounds very nostalgic.

A few years ago that would have been "a pint and a puff" . :lol: :lol: :lol: 
For me thankfully, those days are long gone.


Jock.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

:lol: :lol: About time Jock, I was wondering what was keeping you as I knew this would be a rally for you  

stew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> :lol: :lol: About time Jock, I was wondering what was keeping you as I knew this would be a rally for you
> 
> stew


Give me a chance Stew. I only got in the door about half an hour ago. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

was the pub good Jock. How many vans can the site take Jen, best they buy a new field quick.

stew


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Frank, I though it was High Speed Bitter :roll:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> was the pub good Jock.
> stew


The pub (*The Robin Hood & Little John*), was very good............last night. :roll: :roll:

We had a meal there, whilst staying at the Cherry Hinton CC site in Cambridge.

Jock.

Off topic I know, sorry.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi sounds good, I don't drink beer do they have cider?

If I can find an old pair of overalls and one of my hammers do you reckon they will let me have a play in the workshop?

Olley


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Judging from all these replies I think I'd better get back up there tomorrow to see how many I can squeeeeeeeeeeze in :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

I have now put details of this rally in the Rally/Meets section at the bottom of the main page.


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Please count us in Jenny.

Kind regards

Linda and Mike.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Linda & Mike,

you may want to enter you're details in the rally section please, unless you have done it now, I just checked and you're name was not there.

Go Here to register

MHS...Rob


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Have just rang Linda and she is now on,with a little help from her friends  

Lesley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Crikey! Now I see why it is not in one's interest to have a night off MHF!

13 hours after being invited to register (and even that implicitly), and with a night's sleep part of that, the rally is full, and magically with the right number of RVs. Well, one space left actually. I'll set the timer .....

Jen - I suggest a reserve list!

Dave


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Jen

This looks like its going to be a great w'end. Unfortunetly we won't be attending. Its just that little bit too far to travel on a Friday night after work.

Im sure it will be fun though... shame its so far away from us, trains and booze, a combination made in heaven. lol


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Crikey! Now I see why it is not in one's interest to have a night off MHF!
> 
> 13 hours after being invited to register (and even that implicitly), and with a night's sleep part of that, the rally is full, and magically with the right number of RVs. Well, one space left actually. I'll set the timer .....
> 
> ...


Dave,

It's getting a bit like the ICA, the only sure fire way of getting on a rally is to run one yourself. 8O

Good luck with the rally.

Don


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Well this has been popular :lol: 

As it is still 4 months until this Rally and obviously things crop up which may make in impossible for someone to attend, I think as DAB suggested I will start a reserve list. So if you have not been fortunate enough to get your name down please PM me with your details and I will let you know if spaces become available. For everyone who has got their name down I would be grateful if you could let me know asap if you are unable to attend. 

Thanks to everyone for supporting this Rally and the rest of our Rally Programme and look forward to seeing you all soon.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi again everyone

Well. I hope you've all had a chance to get over Christmas and the New Year so now back to business as usual. :roll: 

I'm currently finalising the booking arrangements for this rally with the railway company so I need all those of you who have indicated that they will be attending to PM me as soon as possible telling me how many occupants will be in your motorhome. The standard £25 booking will include two persons as a default but obviously if if there are more than two occupants the extra people will need additional train tickets. Conversely we may be able to arrange a reduced price if only one person will be occupying the motorhome and travelling on the trains.

Once I have received your PM and have had confirmation of prices from the railway company I will send each attendee instructions by PM on how to book and would be grateful if you could all make your bookings and confirm to me quickly as I have a number of members on the reserve list who would like the opportunity to attend.

Further details will be posted when I have full details of the booking arrangements.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

I have just had me legs slapped cause I didn't pm Jenny to tell her how many there were in our van going :roll: :lol: hope the rest of you have now pm'd her else you will be in for the same treatment. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jacquie

You have made me feel as though I have missed out. A leg slapping from Jenny might have been fun but sadly I did pm her as requested :lol: :lol: 



stew


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi I have also just had a reminder from Jenny but I thought I sent her a PM this morning but it did not seem to work -so I am, posting it on here also just in case my computer gadget is not working ok 

There will be 2 of us attending me and Mrs F (JO) 

Cheers Steve


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Booking for this Rally will be available from Tuesday 9th January. I will PM all attendees with the Tel No. and Booking code tomorrow (Monday) after I have tried it out and made sure it works ok !!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

PM's have just been sent with booking instructions to all registered attendees. I would appreciate you all booking as soon as you can as I have got a reserve list for this rally.

Please be a little bit patient with booking staff, they are all volunteers at the Watercress Line, mostly retired and really hard workers for this steam railway.

Look forward to hearing from you all when you receive your tickets so I can mark you confirmed in the rally section. Anyone who has a problem booking please contact me or if you now find you are unable to attend let me know asap so that I can call in the reserve list. Thanks


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Those of you who have booked their Real Ale Train tickets might, like us, be wondering why they haven't received any tickets yet.

I spoke to the railway today to chase them up and they tell me that they had run out of tickets and were awaiting a fresh supply from the printers. As a result they will be sending them out in the next few days, please be patient.

As you may realise the railway models itself on a typical country line of the 1950s, the booking clerk told me that the postage costs for tickets were getting out of hand, 6s.5d for a first class stamp now. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

That will make the beer 1s 10p then :roll: sounds good to me


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jen,

Yes, I had wondered, but not enough to chase, so thanks for explaining. I was going to retract what I had found, namely that Anna was very slick over the phone, despite not being the knowledgeable Rod, Sue or Graham (PM refers). But obviously the tickets were not to hand at the time.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Tickets arrived today 

The ones for a pint are caveated "Subject to availability". Observing that I didn't think I was buying a raffle ticket is certainly unfair, so I suppose the implications are that you don't hang around waiting for the queue at the bar to subside!

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jen,

Got our tickets today rang and booked on Tuesday tickets arrived Thursday can't be bad, wish Warners were as good :lol: 


Jac


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jen,

Got our tickets today

Steve F


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Yep, ours arrived today  

MHS...Rob


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

Got mine today also


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I got mine today as well, they must have sent out a job lot :lol: 

I have confirmed everyone who has let me know they have received their tickets. Has anyone else got theirs and needs to be confirmed?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi jenny got mine today as well.

olley


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi olley

Have confirmed you now.


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi all 
Ours arrived safely
Lookin forward to it ccasion5:


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Looks like you already have lots of interest but put us down too, subject to dates and space!
Mike and Annie*


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Mike and Annie

Unfortunately this rally is fully booked and has a waiting list for cancellations. Looking at the numbers of confirmed attendees it is not realistic to put any more on the reserve list. 

However if it is a success we may well look at organising another one later in the year, so keep your eye on the rally listings.

Highwayman

I have confirmed you and sent PM.

Regards


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jen 

Got our tickets in post today have sent you a confirmation PM

Brian


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Our tickets have arrived Jen


stew


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ours arrived today - sent a PM to you Jen


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Thanks to all of you for booking so promptly. 

LadyJ and I took another look at the site last weekend, just to see if we could fit any more members in. We have decided we can take one further (small) motorhome and have offered the place to MOTORHOMER who was next on the reserve list. 

Unfortunately I don't think we will be able to accommodate any more members unless anyone has to cancel. If this happens I'll let the other reserves have first refusal and if they can't make it I will post on this thread.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello Everyone

Well, the time is fast approaching for the inaugural Real Ale Train Rally so here are some documents to help you plan your weekend and enjoy your stay. Please download the files, print out and bring along to the rally.

Any queries, please post away here. :lol:


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi folks,
Sorry to be a pain but could the rally marshalls please put us near the gate as we have to leave first thing sunday morning so we can get home in time to take part in our local easter egg run.
It's something we do every year in company of around a thousand other bikes and the reception at the special-school warms the cockles of our hearts. 
Again sorry to be a pain.



regards....nige


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Nige

No problem we will make sure you can get off ok on Sunday morning.

Take it you won't be overdoing the Real Ale then :lol: Last time we met at Canterbury you were chauffering so couldn't drink, you seem to draw the short straw on the drinking front :lol: Never mind hopefully you will get an Easter Egg!! 

Look forward to meeting up again.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nige all beer coupons gratefully received ..................



Frank


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Frank



> Hi Nige all beer coupons gratefully received ..................


You to read the small print on Nuke's database admin contract.

Now, whilst staying on any form of campsite you are to be totally sober at all times. Read it mate, Page 15, paragraph 99, section Z

Well done on finishing the database, have a glass of coke on me   

stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As you know Stew I often carry more malt in my van than diesel owing to me having a large capacity and my van having a small thirst. 

Regards Frank


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Frank

We'll be ok when we've drunk the train dry then :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It will be my pleasure better arrange a venue bigger than my van though

Frank


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Frank

I think Stews' van fits the bill perfectly don't you!! Mind judging from the weather at the moment it could be like midsummer by then and we'll all be sitting outside (You can but dream...)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Can anyone who is attending this rally and hasn't yet downloaded the instructions, please do so. These are to be found attached to a post at the top of this page.

Thanks


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rally type persons

Just packing the van and re-reading the instructions then a thought - is this a tarmac or concrete carpark ie no way of putting spikes in ground. I normally put up a little tent thing size of a BBQ with all the bits and pieces in to keep the van and the site tidy 


Regards Frank


......and what about my new MMM site place reserver


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Frank

I'm pretty sure we can find you a spot where you will be able to put up your tent tidy next to your van, it's not a tarmac car park. I'll double check with Ken later but I'm sure there won't be a problem.

Look forward to seeing you there, have you any idea what time you intend to arrive?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

clianthus said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> I'm pretty sure we can find you a spot where you will be able to put up your tent tidy next to your van, it's not a tarmac car park. I'll double check with Ken later but I'm sure there won't be a problem.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you there, have you any idea what time you intend to arrive?


By 12am Friday certainly its only 3/4hr or so away from us.

PS thanks to whoever did all the notes etc a lot of time and effort went into that much appreciated.

Frank


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

The time approaches quickly now, fingers crossed for some decent weather.

Can you please all ensure that you have downloaded the instructions that Frank refers to at the top of page 5 as there is important information in there.

Probably the most important point is that you MUST NOT use the normal "blue" type toilet chemicals if you intend emptying your toilet at the rally as the site has no mains drainage and relies on a septic tank. Use of the wrong toilet chemicals will kill off the bacteria in their system and we don't want to upset them as we would like a second bite at this one if it turns out to be a success.

I look forward to seeing you all on Friday.

BTW:
The real ale brewery for the weekend will be by Ballards of Lewes, Sussex.
http://www.ballardsbrewery.org.uk/index.html


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken & Jen,

looking forward to the weekend  I wonder if they will let me drive the train  always wanted to be a train driver when I was a child 8) Although, thinking about this I quite like the idea of being a passenger being served real ale...decisions, decisions  

MHS...Rob


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi Ken & Jen,
> 
> looking forward to the weekend  I wonder if they will let me drive the train  always wanted to be a train driver when I was a child 8) Although, thinking about this I quite like the idea of being a passenger being served real ale...decisions, decisions
> 
> MHS...Rob


Rob don't get too excited, its not like they are real ones they haven't any GWR. Nearest thing is a standard class 9, 2-10-0 built at Swindon.

Regards Frank


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Don't be a spoil sport Frank. As long as Rob can go Poop Poop as he pulls a chain they will be real enough :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Don't be a spoil sport Frank. As long as Rob can go Poop Poop as he pulls a chain they will be real enough :lol: :lol: stew


 :lol: :lol: you know me too well Stew, but shouldn't that be "pull the chain after the poop poop :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Rob



> but shouldn't that be "pull the chain after the poop poop


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Rob don't get too excited, its not like they are real ones they haven't any GWR.


Don't fret Frank, I think there were a couple of real ones around last time I was up there - in a sorry state though. If you take your overalls I'm sure they'd let you do a bit of restoration. :lol:

The A4 pacific "Bittern" should be just about ready to roll out of the shed after several years restoration so that should be interesting to crawl over for you buffs. Also there's a 9F (well I think it was a 9F) just arrived for a re-tube.

Because of the steep gradients on the line, most of the locos are pretty hefty examples, a bit too much like hard work for the pretty little GWR things.

Rob
They're getting "Thomas" out of his siding specially for you. :wink: 
If you want a drive, phone and book a lesson for Friday - if you can afford it. 8O
They'll do you a driving experience on "Canadian Pacific" or "Bodmin" if they're in steam, they're both big beasts to put it mildly.
http://www.watercressline.co.uk/footpl.htm


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Latest update:

The Real Ale Train bar carriage has broken down.    

It's got a problem with one of its bogies so they've had to travel the 45ton steam crane up from Alton to lift it off the track and replace the bogey tomorrow.

Keep your fingers crossed that repairs go well, we don't want a dry night on Saturday do we?

PS: Don't forget your fire extinguishers or buckets please.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Sounds like the railway I used to work for 

I am sure we will not have a dry night!! :wink: :wink:

Steve F


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Latest update:Keep your fingers crossed that repairs go well, we don't want a dry night on Saturday do we?


I'm sure they'll have it fixed Ken...positive thoughts 



gaspode said:


> They're getting "Thomas" out of his siding specially for you


Ahh, that brings back memories of when the kids were young. Sat in front of the TV eating popcorn watching Thomas's adventures, just get to the interesting bit and the bl**dy kids walk into the room and disturb me :evil: No consideration for their dad :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Have you all read Ken and Jens download instructions (to be found on page 5 of this thread), especially the bit about not following signposts to the railway station as its a dead end.


stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Have you all read Ken and Jens download instructions (to be found on page 5 of this thread), especially the bit about not following signposts to the railway station as its a dead end.
> 
> stew


By reminding them you will have spoilt all my fun I was taking extra memory sticks and batteries to record it. 

Regards Frank


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Do be careful going up Bighton Hill its is narrow and no passing places that I can remember, follow Kens instructions do not try to get to it via Bighton as the road is very narrow and twisty, access via A31 is about half a mile up the hill. I'm of now so see you all there hope the weather is fine and the train is fixed.

Jacquie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

See you all there (this forum is going to be quiet for the next few days) 

Regards Frank


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

See you all there. safe journey everyone

Hope thew sun comes out later . I know its early but its only 6 deg. outside & drizzle.


Motorhomer2


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just finishing packing; will be good to catch up with people we haven't seen since Binton in October.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Chillin' nicely at RAT surrounded by friends.

Can ANYONE do organised informality like MHF? 

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Whats the word on the train? have they fixed the bogeys yet?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

Don't know mate but their are plenty of trains here ranging from Thomas the tank engine to one that looks like that one from the Back to the Future film.

I am a total non knowledge man when it comes to trains but with the sounds of things there is a lot of info amongst the MHF members so should be in for a good weekend.

Badgers Revenge

Hope he reads this. It worked mate, guess who had to call the breakdown truck out yesterday. Of course I was too much of a _gentleman_ to take a picture :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Here's a post live from the Real Ale Train. It's a riot! 

Alan has mooned at the posh lot in the first class dining car in the train alongside.

No sooner had Jac got off at Ropley to check on the dogs than John was off too the bar with a huge grin on his face. When the cat's away .....

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We are back. What an excellent weekend, full marks as usual to the organisers and on this occasion to the Mid Hants Rly. Also opened our eyes to what a nice bit of Hampshire this is, Alresford especially.

Respect to the RAT!

......Although it was a bit daunting and you had to watch what you were saying as in the MHF bit there was a moderator at every other table

Regards Frank and Doreen


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> ......Although it was a bit daunting and you had to watch what you were saying as in the MHF bit there was a moderator at every other table


I would love to have been a fly on the wall 8O

glad it was a success..


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Fantastic weekend, thanks Ken and Jen for organising. Put one or two snaps up to tell the tale, see here

stew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Well we're back home and everyone left the site safely. 

I think everyone enjoyed themselves, some of us got a bit ratted (is that a word?) in fact quite a few of us if the truth be known!! Well we had to didn't we it was the RAT train after all. :lol: 

I think we were close to being the noisiest carriage on the train but the "posh" people on the Dining train which we passed several times en route waved at us good humouredly.

I would like to thank everyone who came for making it a great weekend and hopefully we'll be able to do another one in the future (If they'll have us back) :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, thanks Ken & Jen for a cracking weekend. I don't think they'll be any complaints over value-for-money! 

Dave & Alison


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

Arrived back home safe and sound from the RAT Rally, we had a really great weekend.
Many thanks to Jen & Ken for organising the meet, it certainly was great value for money. 
This was our first MHF meet and it certainly will not be our last, our thanks go to all of the fellow MHF members we met for the warm welcome we received. Hope to meet up with you all again soon
Brian & Pam


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry I missed it - I live in Alresford at the end of the line but was away at a cold windy airfield in Kent with the van for the weekend. Did any of you come into Alresford? I live right in the centre of the town - lovely place.

Kevin


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes - see the pics already posted.

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Stella2's back in the drive; battery seems to be ok, perhaps I didn't have the charging switch on (oops). Thanks again to Ken & Jen.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

What a great weekend,something different and well worth the money,
thanks Ken and Jen for arranging it.

The RAT train was brilliant fun,Hope we were not to loud,if we were it was Alan's fault. 

Hope to see you all at Peterborough,we are co-stewards so Good Luck Ken, you can keep him under control!

Lesley and Alan


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Lesley



> if we were it was Alan's fault


 was it really LOL. What was that you asked the chap in the doorway to do :lol: :lol: :lol: or is that all forgotten in true ladylike fashion

stew


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

We arrived home safely, thanks Jen & Ken for a fantastic weekend.

The site we were parked at couldn’t have been more convenient for the station, seeing so much of what makes these steam trains work is amazing, the volunteer staff were very friendly, polite and helpful.

Saturday was an excellent day for us, trips up and down the line between Alton and Alresford
visiting both town/village, very relaxing. The ale train Saturday night was exceptional IMHO, plenty of good company and the night just flew by too quickly as we were having such a great time.

MHS…Rob


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Jen & Ken for a great weekend.

Good weekend
Good site
Good company
Good ale

Goodness when can we do it ale again :roll: :roll: 

Steve F


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you Jen and Ken for a brilliant weekend. Lots of laughter, best bit was snogging the steward, unusual glossy feel to his lips tho' !

Thanks Dave B. for the photo - when giving the station master his hat back I asked if he had nits. "No I have not." He replied indignantly.
As he put the hat back on his head, I said, "Oh sorry cause I have!"

Great weekend, smashing to meet so many lovely people!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Happyrunner said:


> best bit was snogging the steward, unusual glossy feel to his lips tho' !


I still can't figure out how you got your tongue through the glass though Linda, damn clever trick. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I wondered why the stationmaster was washing his hat in the gent's.

Thanks to everyone for their messages of appreciation. My thanks go to the Mid-Hant's Railway for putting up with us and to all who attended for making it so enjoyable. Shame about the weather on Friday but even MHF can't control the weather. :roll:


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Our thanks as well Ken & Jen for a brilliant weekend. We really did have a great time & so pleased we were able to join in everything. The best rally we have ever been on.

Elizabeth & George


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Just got back this evening.
What a great weekend - many thanks to Ken & Jenny for the organisation.

After leaving Ropley I tootled along towards Bristol, off motorway for a pleasant drive  
Stopped off at Stonehenge which was swarming with visitors and very windy.
Headed for Pilning near the old Severn crossing, found the CL LadyJ told me about but went and wild camped instead. (Not a waste of effort Jacquie as it got me to the area - thanks) Stayed on the A403 between the two bridges. Pretty isolated there, some traffic but nothing much. 
This morning I popped into Ikea in Cardiff then found a place in the sunshine for lunch then just chilled out in the motorhome.

Looking forward to the next rally/meeting now.

Happy travelling till then.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a footnote I bought the Mid Hants Rlwy DVD 'More than just a train ride' and watched it today. What an eye-opener a well presented look behind the scenes from the person who deals with bookings to the lamplighter via the boardroom and the signal box. With lots of details about the RAT and the posh dinners, Thomas days and the Gala days. 

For the railway buffs footage of City of Truro on the line and being manoeuvred through Alresford in the middle of the night on a low loader.

On the strength of it we phoned up our 'surrogate' grandson and are taking him to the Thomas Day out next week. 

Anyone from the rally who would like to borrow it just pm me.

Regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

And another footnote

If you buy your Thomas tickets on line (its a 3rd party - ticketweb) *each* ticket is subject to a £1.95 booking fee  Over the phone direct to the Mid Hants its free not even postage  .

Regards Frank


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks K & J for a great weekend we are still away have managed to find a hot spot at last :lol: was beginning to think I never would :lol: .See you at Peterborough hope this weather lasts till then. We are heading to Bishop Waltham Monday CCC Holiday Site if anybody is looking for somewhere to go.


Jacquie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Went to the Day out with Thomas Day on friday (13th). Had a great time but it didn't seem right without Jacqui and Jen holding fort on the rise, dishing out coffee and biscuits and Ken and John looking at the trains.

Regards Frank


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Frank

Nice pics. Is that your grandson, bet he had a great day. You sure it was not the beer you were missing :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm so glad you enjoyed the day, I presume the noise wasn't a problem then Frank.

I'm also glad you missed me!!!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

clianthus said:


> I'm so glad you enjoyed the day, I presume the noise wasn't a problem then Frank.
> 
> I'm also glad you missed me!!!


Well not exactly no problem see photo 

Frank


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Well at least he isn't hiding in the motorhome like my grandson was at the Ale Train!!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Jen

We could have this conversation in the staff room but this photo taken as we first got on to th e platform and he whispered could he go to the van and drive home now.

Regards Frank


----------

